# Husqvarna YTH23V8 Transmission/Drive Issue (no movement or jerky)



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

To start, I found this resource many years ago and use it quite often to help solve issues, so I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. 

My Husqvarna was bought used in 2011 so she's no spring chicken. I've taken good care of her and do all the recommended maintenance. There's an oil leak at the oil drain spout that I can't fix, but otherwise she runs and cuts well enough.

Today I was mowing and went to reverse and there was a loud clunk. I now have intermittent/non working reverse with a clunky and touchy fwd drive. I replaced the drive belt 2 years ago as I was losing power on hills, this is not the same feeling. I was able to finish by doing silly loops. Removed the deck and checked all under and around for obvious issues. Belt is tight enough, I don't see jammed in grass or debris, mounts and pulleys look good.

I was going to try and purge the transmission, but my tractor has never had the freewheel release. The sticker isn't even there, let alone the pin.

I think a video is worth a thousand words so see below and please excuse the sandals, no I don't mow in sandals just wanted to take a quick video. 





Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

seems maybe that video didn't post?


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

trying again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That is quite the problem! Welcome to the forum. I was going to suggest that you pull the release pin for the free wheel and then push it back in, but seems you don't have one. Can you actually push the tractor around a little when it's shut off? I hope someone with this sort of experience jumps into the conversation.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> That is quite the problem! Welcome to the forum. I was going to suggest that you pull the release pin for the free wheel and then push it back in, but seems you don't have one. Can you actually push the tractor around a little when it's shut off? I hope someone with this sort of experience jumps into the conversation.


Yeah it’s hard but I’ve always been able to push it. Tomorrow I’m going to jack it up and have the wife sit on it so I can see what’s going on.

wondering too if it’s something to do with the free wheel... but no idea how to fix that either.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There should be a keyhole slot in the rear of the mower, if you have this, and the lever is not present, then the lever may have fallen off or broke, both possibilities not likely but.

Have a feel for a short lever on top of the tranny, right or left hand side, more likely to be right hand side.

Apparently, pushing the mower without disconnecting the drive can reverse the oil through the pump and damage internal seals.

Is YTH23V8 the mower model or transmission model ?, I am having trouble bringing up that number.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If the decal showing the two tractor configurations is on the back of the tranny as FredM has shown, then I would think there should be something in there to lock and unlock.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

FredM said:


> View attachment 61389
> 
> 
> There should be a keyhole slot in the rear of the mower, if you have this, and the lever is not present, then the lever may have fallen off or broke, both possibilities not likely but.
> ...


there is a keyhole yes. In a bit I'll jack her up and take the wheel off to get a better look at the noise and to see if there's a lever there. When I've fished around in the past I could not find anything, but never got to in depth. Always felt it strange that the decal is missing too. But perhaps the guy who sold it to me removed it to hide the missing wire. To be honest I haven't pushed it in years though.

below is the exact model, sorry for the typo in the title.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So it's a YTH2348. I thought the V8 was a little overkill for a mower. = 23 hp, 48" deck I believe.
I believe the part number is Husqvarna 532415742... for the rod that hooks to the free wheel lever. under $8.00.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> So it's a YTH2348. I thought the V8 was a little overkill for a mower. = 23 hp, 48" deck I believe.
> I believe the part number is Husqvarna 532415742... for the rod that hooks to the free wheel lever. under $8.00.


yes that's it. i can't seem to find the part on all the parts websites.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...tors-ride-mowers/yth2348-240443-2012-11/drive


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

well culprit found. I suppose I should have just jacked it up and took the tires off before posting. I admittedly did think the tranny was moving more than it should when I was diagnosing it, but I wasn't sure if it was just the jolting.

So now on to figuring out how to drop it and see if the sheared bolt(s) will back out easy enough and if they are my only issue. At the end of the day it's a 10 year old tractor so I'm not prepared to spend my weekend f'n with it. But if it's simple as remounting it, I'll be a happy man. Looks like the spring needs to be replaced too.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...tors-ride-mowers/yth2348-240443-2012-11/drive


thanks, and sorry for being an idiot, but what part is it? I searched that whole diagram and don't see one that looks like the pin/wire.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

took a picture of a lever I found that I think is the release. hard to see but circled in yellow on top of tranny towards the front.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

good and bad update. Sheared bolts came out, but found left bracket is bent and cracked. 
















Here is a better look at the tranny, the only lever is the circled blue area. perhaps broken off?


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

answering my own questions
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/3qoaslz3qk-0071-917/id-414398
and 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TD4Q4CW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1ZFE7OK40X5ZX&psc=1

and finally,
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TD3XIZO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1ZFE7OK40X5ZX&psc=1


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I do think that the lever is broken off. If you can spin the drive pulley by hand and shift what remains of the lever, you may find your problem. I hope!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks to be a small roll pin holds the lever in place, and one would wonder how the heck a drive/freewheel lever could get broken like that.


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

FredM said:


> Looks to be a small roll pin holds the lever in place, and one would wonder how the heck a drive/freewheel lever could get broken like that.


I know right? And yes there are 2 pins and one does not come with the part and is another $9 with shipping... I’m sure I could make one, but at this point I’m just trying to do it right.

to tuff torq's credit they have some pretty useful info on their website
https://tufftorq.ordertree.com/medi...RANSAXLE BYPASS ARM REPLACEMENT PROCEDURE.pdf


----------



## Belo (Sep 1, 2020)

Figured I'd put a bow on this thread. I do appreciate all the help. 

New bolts and bracket and she's back to mowing. Throttle response is a lot smoother and instant as well.

I changed the tranny oil while I had it out and replaced the lever, but unfortunately for whatever reason it still will not disengage. I hear it click over like there is something mechanical that's happening but the pedals still work and it still doesn't freewheel. Being it's September and it's working I'm going to leave it alone, but it does bug me that I spent $30 to fix that issue.

Didn't take a picture before remounting the fan sorry, but you can see the lever under the black bracket there.


----------



## Xplorer307 (Jul 1, 2020)

Belo said:


> To start, I found this resource many years ago and use it quite often to help solve issues, so I'm a long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> My Husqvarna was bought used in 2011 so she's no spring chicken. I've taken good care of her and do all the recommended maintenance. There's an oil leak at the oil drain spout that I can't fix, but otherwise she runs and cuts well enough.
> 
> ...


Just bought a Badboy mower and as soon as I got it home, before taking it off the trailer, I loosened the Drive belt on the "engine to the two drives on the rear wheels" as they are too tight from the factory and put a lot of undue stress on the bearings. I loosened mine 2 and 1/3 turns and it feels great.


----------

